# Apple Game



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g2/applegame.htm


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

That is fast! Neat.


----------



## leftymarie (Oct 23, 2012)

that was a great game


----------



## leftymarie (Oct 23, 2012)

that was a great game


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

Now that was different - enjoyed it but it was fast.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had Fun doing it but I wasn't very Good!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, fun game.,,



Nanny Mon said:


> http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g2/applegame.htm


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Fun


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Made 100 missed 56. Played 3 times and always got the same score. Found that my pointer was not on the basket but on the apples. This game played havoc with my eyes, which I'd rather spend on graphic charts for knitting


----------

